# Balikbayan Boxes



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Here is a link to what member “Rogdas” may have been referring to:
Customs to impose tighter rules for balikbayan boxes | ABS-CBN News

JM101


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

They keep saying stuff like this - but so far nothing has changed. Here's to hoping it never does


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

JM101 said:


> Here is a link to what member “Rogdas” may have been referring to:
> Customs to impose tighter rules for balikbayan boxes | ABS-CBN News
> 
> JM101


Now if they can improve the clearance, that will be a great help

Singapore to Manila, from 3 weeks, now has become more than 6 weeks or longer. Progress I guess, all due to the congestion in Manila Port


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

simonsays said:


> Now if they can improve the clearance, that will be a great help
> 
> Singapore to Manila, from 3 weeks, now has become more than 6 weeks or longer. Progress I guess, all due to the congestion in Manila Port


I know for certain that LBC SE United States has moved their unloading to Subic Bay, beginning about late July, 2015.

It's been that way since shortly after Erap's truck ban fiasco. I do not know if the XRAY machines are in place at Subic but in Manila it was supposed to "speed up" the process.

I just checked into an inquiry for one of my wife's customers. This was our last group to arrive in Manila. Here's what I found:

-June 26, a group of BB's sent out of Jacksonville
-July, 23, left Singapore
-Aug 1, arrived in Manila
-Aug 5, released by customs
-Aug 12, Delivered on to Ilagan (near Tabuk, Kalinga) in Northern Luzon.

Sorry for providing too much info but thought it might be helpful to see the recent transit time of an LBC BB to Northern Luzon.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

UltraFJ40 said:


> -June 26, a group of BB's sent out of Jacksonville
> -July, 23, left Singapore
> -Aug 1, arrived in Manila
> -Aug 5, released by customs
> ...


That's pretty fast, consdering Jolly B still takes 6 weeks minimum from Singapore to Baguio  

I should check if something improved .. 

(Tabuk you say ? I have relatives somewhere there, near Bontoc .. )


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

I like that area near to Bontoc. The wife and I have a bunch of friends from Northern Luzon, so we often go up that way.


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

Boxes we sent in may only took 7 weeks to Subic bay and were received in Sorsogon in 8 weeks. 
Just mailed boxes on Aug 1st. There estimated to arrive in Subic on Sept. 18th.
sent these for are Oct visit. I always try to send them 10 weeks before our visit to allow for delays.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

Over the years we have sent 40-50 boxes via LBC.The last 2 years we have seen the service times continue to degrade,from 6 weeks when we started in the early 90's,to 11 weeks during the truck ban.The last box we received took 8 weeks to arrive in Manila from Portland Or.It then took another 3days to clear customs and be forwarded to San Fernando LU.It then sat in the LU warehouse for 4 days,because LBC didn't want to spend the money to hire additional help to deliver boxes,so we had to wait another 4 days.

We then tried Atlas.7 weeks on the dot..and no delays at all.We had a Sis in the states send via Atlas once before,and they were much faster than LBC,but I thought it was just a fluke.

Not only that,but when I would email LBC about an issue,it would take at least 4 days for them to respond,and the first sentence ALWAYS started out "Please forgive our late response".I forgave it the first time,but then figured out that they are more interested in saving money than providing decent customer service.

I can send an email to Atlas,and receive a reply the same day.

I don't use LBC anymore cause it is obvious that they just don't care about their customers,or providing decent service.

Atlas is now our "go to" shipper.They earned our business through decent timely service.


----------



## SierraMadreMe (Mar 26, 2015)

UltraFJ40 said:


> I like that area near to Bontoc. The wife and I have a bunch of friends from Northern Luzon, so we often go up that way.


Sorry for the off topic...but man,I really need to get out more.I haven't seen Bontoc yet,tho I would really like to.I need to get to the mountains.


----------



## lkarlovsky (Jan 4, 2013)

SierraMadreMe said:


> Over the years we have sent 40-50 boxes via LBC.The last 2 years we have seen the service times continue to degrade,from 6 weeks when we started in the early 90's,to 11 weeks during the truck ban.The last box we received took 8 weeks to arrive in Manila from Portland Or.It then took another 3days to clear customs and be forwarded to San Fernando LU.It then sat in the LU warehouse for 4 days,because LBC didn't want to spend the money to hire additional help to deliver boxes,so we had to wait another 4 days.
> 
> We then tried Atlas.7 weeks on the dot..and no delays at all.We had a Sis in the states send via Atlas once before,and they were much faster than LBC,but I thought it was just a fluke.
> 
> ...


I also had good luck with Atlas two years ago. Iowa to North Luzon about 8 weeks to the day as promised. They would be my guys if needed again.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

SierraMadreMe said:


> Sorry for the off topic...but man,I really need to get out more.I haven't seen Bontoc yet,tho I would really like to.I need to get to the mountains.


Yep, just make sure you are not travelling past midnight as I saw the PNP Curfew notices in Bontoc and Tabuk Junction  

The NPA are occasionally knocking off a cop once in a while. 



SierraMadreMe said:


> I don't use LBC anymore cause it is obvious that they just don't care about their customers,or providing decent service.
> 
> Atlas is now our "go to" shipper.They earned our business through decent timely service.


I use Jolly B Box for large shipment, ex Singapore

For smaller ones, on Air Freight, LBC always kept their word.

And for larger boxes, LBC delivery folks seem to get lost and keep making missed call, and if the recipient is not around to respond, that's it, it ends up in their ware house some where.


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

lkarlovsky said:


> I also had good luck with Atlas two years ago. Iowa to North Luzon about 8 weeks to the day as promised. They would be my guys if needed again.


Agree completely. They have my vote.

They were great with stuff when I used them. 

JM101


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Got this from FOREXWORLD YESTERDAY

Due to increased duties and taxes imposed by the newly appointed Phil. Customs commissioner, the balikbayan box industry is forced to adjust shipping costs to the Philippines. This is to inform you that we have filed for a $10 increase across the board of our rates with the US Federal Maritime Commission. These rates will be effective on September 15, 2015. 

While the new duties and taxes have already been implemented by the Phil. Customs, we encourage you to take advantage of our old rates until September 14, 2015.

To avail of these old rates, requests for packing and shipping must be made by August 31, 2015 to give us time to consolidate. Order transactions must also be received by August 31, 2015 to avail of our old rates. Those (order transactions) that do not need repacking must be delivered in our warehouse by September 7, 2015 to avail of old rates. 

Old MM rates	New MM rates
Small box	$25	$35
Bulilit box	$35	$45
Red box	$45	$55
Blue box	$55	$65
Green box	$65	$75

Add $5-$10 for consolidation and repacking 
Add $10-$20 for provincial deliveries


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Not a word from LBC Corporate in California yet.

I just spoke with the SE US office and they didn't mention a thing. I'll post when/if I get any info from them.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

UltraFJ40 said:


> Not a word from LBC Corporate in California yet.
> 
> I just spoke with the SE US office and they didn't mention a thing. I'll post when/if I get any info from them.


Surprisingly, in Singapore LBC has a VOIP Number that routes to their PH Call center, and so far, they have been good in providing updates (though not so in ensuring delivery is within agreed time frame)


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

simonsays said:


> Surprisingly, in Singapore LBC has a VOIP Number that routes to their PH Call center, and so far, they have been good in providing updates (though not so in ensuring delivery is within agreed time frame)


Like many other businesses, service could depend on where you are using the. I have used LBS point to point inside the Philippines and have never had a problem. Each time their service was faster than I had expected in either direction. No complaints here.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Jet Lag said:


> Like many other businesses, service could depend on where you are using the. I have used LBS point to point inside the Philippines and have never had a problem. Each time their service was faster than I had expected in either direction. No complaints here.


yep, their local delivery is excellent .. except the time they delivered a bunch of roses, from Manila to Baguio - 5 days late


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

simonsays said:


> yep, their local delivery is excellent .. except the time they delivered a bunch of roses, from Manila to Baguio - 5 days late


Did it go from the Rose Farms in Baguio to Manila and then back to Baguio????? (LOL)

JM101


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

JM101 said:


> Did it go from the Rose Farms in Baguio to Manila and then back to Baguio????? (LOL)
> 
> JM101


<Snip>

Quite possible that it was air flown to Manila, and then LBC trucked it back to Baguio, and let it rot in their Porta Vaga Storage


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Heres a letter


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Seeing a lot of Arabs complaing about Customs in support of their Filipino workers/girlfriends/wives. Seem Customs is really taking a beating from the public both inside and outside the country


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

When we go to USA, I would like to take some items e.g. paintings, photo frames that might be excess of what is allowed. What is the least expensive way of sending say 2 or 3 balikbayan boxes?


----------



## lkarlovsky (Jan 4, 2013)

c_acton98 said:


> seeing a lot of Arabs complaing about Customs in support of their Filipino workers/girlfriends/wives. Seem Customs is really taking a beatinf from the public bot inside and outside the country


BREAKING NEWS just heard Pnoy told Customs to back off. Dogs and X-ray but no opening boxes or excess fines. Way to go OFWs he heard you roar. For once....


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

lkarlovsky said:


> BREAKING NEWS just heard Pnoy told Customs to back off. Dogs and X-ray but no opening boxes or excess fines. Way to go OFWs he heard you roar. For once....


Got a link or a source of this news?
here is what I see
Manila Bulletin http://www.mb.com.ph/uproar-mounts-over-balikbayan-box-plan/
President Aquino yesterday ordered a comprehensive review of the controversial plan of the Bureau of Customs (BOC) to conduct random screening of balikbayan boxes while Labor Secretary Rosalinda Baldoz appealed to Customs officials to reconsider implementing the policy in the wake of mounting complaints from overseas Filipino workers (OFWs) and other sectors.
Read more at http://www.mb.com.ph/uproar-mounts-over-balikbayan-box-plan/#5kj62UpUY2dvmQoI.99


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

c_acton98 said:


> got a link or a source of this news?
> ere is what I see
> Manila Bulletin Uproar mounts over balikbayan box plan | mb.com.ph | Philippine News
> President Aquino yesterday ordered a comprehensive review of the controversial plan of the Bureau of Customs (BOC) to conduct random screening of balikbayan boxes while Labor Secretary Rosalinda Baldoz appealed to Customs officials to reconsider implementing the policy in the wake of mounting complaints from overseas Filipino workers (OFWs) and other sectors.
> Read more at Uproar mounts over balikbayan box plan | mb.com.ph | Philippine News


The funny thing is, people forget it was Pnoy who appointed that cranky fellow, who insisted that he was just doing his job 

And suddenly Pnoy becomes a Hero again !!


----------



## lkarlovsky (Jan 4, 2013)

c_acton98 said:


> Got a link or a source of this news?
> here is what I see
> Manila Bulletin http://www.mb.com.ph/uproar-mounts-over-balikbayan-box-plan/
> President Aquino yesterday ordered a comprehensive review of the controversial plan of the Bureau of Customs (BOC) to conduct random screening of balikbayan boxes while Labor Secretary Rosalinda Baldoz appealed to Customs officials to reconsider implementing the policy in the wake of mounting complaints from overseas Filipino workers (OFWs) and other sectors.
> Read more at http://www.mb.com.ph/uproar-mounts-over-balikbayan-box-plan/#5kj62UpUY2dvmQoI.99


http://www.gov.ph/2015/08/24/bureau-of-customs-clarifies-way-forward-on-balikbayan-boxes-issue/


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

I would guess pnoy had this stopped do to money. if OFW's stopped sending boxes that would be a big hit on revenue into there pockets. 
him telling customs to stop opening boxes was all about $$$$$$$$


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Rogdas said:


> I would guess pnoy had this stopped do to money. if OFW's stopped sending boxes that would be a big hit on revenue into there pockets.
> him telling customs to stop opening boxes was all about $$$$$$$$



The OFW Coalition & The Aug 28, Zero-remittance day certainly got their attention. 

OFW group sets August 28 as ‘no-remittance day’ | News | GMA News Online

OFW groups, Customs chief Lina to hold dialogue on Monday | News | GMA News Online


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

pakawala said:


> The OFW Coalition & The Aug 28, Zero-remittance day certainly got their attention.
> 
> OFW group sets August 28 as ‘no-remittance day’ | News | GMA News Online
> 
> OFW groups, Customs chief Lina to hold dialogue on Monday | News | GMA News Online


So nice to see democracy at work... a little well placed pressure, no matter what the dynamic behind the decision, has benefited the working class... no small feat...


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

lmetrucking said:


> So nice to see democracy at work... a little well placed pressure, no matter what the dynamic behind the decision, has benefited the working class... no small feat...


my 2 cents ? nope, Philippines has too much democracy, to quote a Well Known Asian Statesman, and that's the reason for their extreme and increasing poverty !

In the first place, this kind of nonsense shouldn't have happened and if BoC decided to randomly inspect boxes, they should have done with minimum noise- after all, they used to do this years ago- and some boxes were pilfered actually, and after all BoC has every right to inspect anything that comes into the country

But suddenly, BoC decided to make some noise, and then the vocal activists are claiming that the Boxes are "SACRED"

Look at how the BIR Chief stays in the front page- including her vile attack at Doctors, running campaigns saying they are thieves, when in reality, most of the Philippine Doctors don't make much at all, working in rural hospitals. And don't forget, most doctors don't fully qualify to practice in private, till the age of 35 or more, which, in retrospect, is pretty insulting, unless the government had a welfare system to pay the doctors who are not working

And while Philippines Income Tax rates hovers from 5 % to 32 %, including lowly paid office staff, while most large corporates declaring billions in nett profit manage to pay next to no tax, using all the loopholes. The BIR Always publishes the list of top individual income tax payers, but I don't recall them having done the same for Corporates 

Rant off


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

simonsays said:


> my 2 cents ? nope, Philippines has too much democracy, to quote a Well Known Asian Statesman, and that's the reason for their extreme and increasing poverty !
> 
> In the first place, this kind of nonsense shouldn't have happened and if BoC decided to randomly inspect boxes, they should have done with minimum noise- after all, they used to do this years ago- and some boxes were pilfered actually, and after all BoC has every right to inspect anything that comes into the country
> 
> ...


LOL... That was my attempt at irony just so I didnt have to say what you just said...Pakikisama baby...


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Well folks this is not about the boxes per sa but a shipper. I tried Forexworld. Ordered from Amazon and had delivered to their Los Angeles warehouse. After the got all the stuff they repacked it and the told me the cost via boat and via plane. So I told them plane. It was 45$ to ship by boat and took 6 weeks to arrive. By plane it was a lot more expensive 150$. I wanted the stuff now. It was shipped on 24 Aug it arrived on the 29th. Intact to my door. No hidden fees. Just so you know


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Here is what I got from Forexworld they will ship it at a cost of 300 USD all inclusive to my door.
ASUS GR8 R047R 
2GHz PROCESSOR I7 4510-U
8GB RAM
1TB DRIVE
NVIDIA GeFORCE GTX 750Ti
WINDOWS 8.1

GIGAHERTZ 54995 PHP = $1174.48
VILLMAN 56988 PHP = $1217.03
ELNSTORE 64900 PHP = $1386.01
TAKATACK NOT AVAILABLE
ALIEXPRESS NOT AVILABLE
LAZADA NOT AVAILABLE

EBAY PH $800+$232.55= $1062.55 $232.55 is shipping
AMAZON $768.49 +$300=$1068.49 $300 shipping 

That being said if it arrives from the shipper and there are problems then I would incur that cost of returning and a wait to resolve it,


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Computers built in the Philippines*



c_acton98 said:


> Here is what I got from Forexworld they will ship it at a cost of 300 USD all inclusive to my door.
> ASUS GR8 R047R
> 2GHz PROCESSOR I7 4510-U
> 8GB RAM
> ...


You can have them built here, same way while you wait or upgraded, I had mine built here I have the ASUS motherboard also, we gave the specs and went to McDonald's for lunch and came back and it was nearly completed. They also have some pretty cool online sites that sell them this way, they also sell used or refurbished but I didn't want to go the refurbished route.


----------

